# Best puppy food without chicken



## krisgil88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good puppy food that does not contain chicken? I would prefer grain free but will try good grains. I do not want to feed Diamond products. 

Thanks!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Acana products are really good.
What's wrong with chicken anyway? Acana has free range cobb chicken (envy)
How about Pacifica? http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/show-product.php?formulation=pfd


----------



## krisgil88 (Apr 24, 2012)

rouxdog said:


> Acana products are really good.
> What's wrong with chicken anyway? Acana has free range cobb chicken (envy)
> How about Pacifica? http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/show-product.php?formulation=pfd


I've been feeding Acana Wild Prairie but I think my boy has developed a sensitivity to chicken so I would like to try another protein and try a puppy food instead of an all life stage. I think it might be a little more than he can handle right now. He's currently on turkey and rice until his stools form again.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

krisgil88 said:


> I've been feeding Acana Wild Prairie but I think my boy has developed a sensitivity to chicken so I would like to try another protein and try a puppy food instead of an all life stage. I think it might be a little more than he can handle right now. He's currently on turkey and rice until his stools form again.


How about contacting Champion Foods and see if a rep there can give you a suitable solution? As I understand it, the biggest difference between "puppy" food and regular dog food is that puppy food has more calories to help a growing dog. If the dog is a giant breed, wouldn't it be basically lower caloric intake as they have much lower metabolisms?


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

I like TOTW. That's what we feed our dogs. They have duck, buffalo/venison and salmon varieties.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

melundie said:


> I like TOTW. That's what we feed our dogs. They have duck, buffalo/venison and salmon varieties.


Well it's made by Diamond though (OP said they wanted to avoid that company). Pretty sure the duck and buffalo formulas still contain chicken too.

In that case I recommend the Earthborn grain free lines. I know they have a bison based one and a fish based one, and I forget if they contain potato but the carbs come mostly from peas for sure. Lemme look in a minute and see if I can find their puppy formulas.


----------



## krisgil88 (Apr 24, 2012)

melundie said:


> I like TOTW. That's what we feed our dogs. They have duck, buffalo/venison and salmon varieties.


I used to feed TOTW prior to the recall. I, personally, don't feel comfortable going back to it.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess EB Holistic Grain Free is just all-life stages. Why are you avoiding ALS foods? The difference between a puppy formula and an ALS formula is usually very very minute.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

krisgil88 said:


> I used to feed TOTW prior to the recall. I, personally, don't feel comfortable going back to it.


Why? The recall is mainly to protect people from getting salmonella. I just make sure to wash my hands really well after handling it. ::shrug::


----------



## EFoxwell (Aug 4, 2012)

Blue Buffalo Puppy Salmon.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

EFoxwell said:


> Blue Buffalo Puppy Salmon.


Check the ingredients carefully. I think all flavors of BB contain chicken in some form, which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

Now! Grain Free Puppy Recipe looks nice.


----------



## EFoxwell (Aug 4, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Check the ingredients carefully. I think all flavors of BB contain chicken in some form, which doesn't make sense to me.


;
Checked the ingredients for blue buffalo basics salmon and no chicken. Could not confirm the puppy formula. I feed chicken and brown rice but have seen salmon also. And if you are willing to spend more, the wilderness line has 4 different flavors but those I believe all have at least some chicken.


----------

